# R34 Alloys....................Still looking



## jjacky1972 (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi All.

Have had no joy in finding a set in the UK. Surely someone must have some lying in their garage having upgraded/ know someone ?? (Please)

Have tried Middlehurst/Hiteq/Abbey..........

Cheerz


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Try JmImports bud I’m sure they can sort some


----------

